# d20 Modern: Fallout



## possum (Jun 24, 2010)

It has been 130 years since your ancestors fled the Great War above and retreated into the nearby vault.  Since then, Vault 45 has been your home.  Nestled deep into the hills around the small town of Hartsburg, MO, so far your every need has been taken care of by the food stores supplied by the Vault-Tec corporation and the water chip, which purifies the water coming from a local reservoir. 

You have lived in the Vault all your young life; assigned a job by the Overseer according to an aptitude test you took when you were 16.  It is no surprise that  June 12, 2207 began exactly as normal...

*Setup Information*
*d20 Modern system
*1st level characters using 28 point buy
*No equipment other than a Vault jumpsuit and a Pip-Boy 3000.  The vital stuff will be provided for you eventually...
*Books Allowed: Core Rulebook, d20 Apocalypse


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes! I love Fallout, love the system, and want in BAD!
We that was a lot of enthusiasms.

Ehem...


What about a demolition/engeneer guy? Good at throwing granades, placing mine, and crafting both?

Could even have some skills with robots.


----------



## possum (Jun 25, 2010)

Good concept.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe interested...

what about the future supplement? The srd to it is open and it is often referenced in the apocalypse book?

Concept: Survival expert with only book knowledge on survival... from books from before the bomb.


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Maybe interested...
> 
> what about the future supplement? The srd to it is open and it is often referenced in the apocalypse book?
> 
> Concept: Survival expert with only book knowledge on survival... from books from before the bomb.




What do you want to use out of it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2010)

Feats: Nerve Pinch, (Ability) Plus, Salvage, Ultra Immune System.

naturally not all of it now or at once...

Link:
d20 Resources - HTML reference documentation for d20 Open Content


----------



## possum (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes on Pinch, no on Plus, yes on salvage, no on ultra immune system.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 30, 2010)

This should be interesting. I won't be submitting a character but given my obvious interest in all things post-apocalyptic, I will probably be keeping tabs on this one.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2010)

It's funny that you started this Possum.  I was having thoughts about Fallout last month and was wondering why no one was running a game like this.  

I have been so busy playing PbP that I haven't touched Fallout 3 for over a month.  I had to wait until I got a new computer this spring to even start playing it, but now I am having too much on-line fun.

I can handle another game with VV and WD.  Particularly since we don't have enough interest in the M&M Shadowrun Project.

I would probably play a Fast type hero.  I will need to look through the Apocalypse book.  But if I can find the time to make a character, I definitely have the time to play.

How many players are you accepting?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

I will start with tough hero, but will certainly add one or two level fast hero later (if he survives this far )

BTW, here is a character generator:

http://www.pathguy.com/d20modern.htm


```
[FONT=Arial][B][SIZE=+2]Winston[/SIZE][/B][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Human Male Tough Hero 1

  [/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial]Strength[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]12[/FONT][FONT=Arial](+1)[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Dexterity[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]14[/FONT][FONT=Arial](+2)[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Constitution[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]14[/FONT][FONT=Arial](+2)[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Intelligence[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]12[/FONT][FONT=Arial](+1)[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Wisdom[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]14[/FONT][FONT=Arial](+2)[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Charisma[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]10[/FONT][FONT=Arial](+0)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Size:[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Medium[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Height:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]5'  9"[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Weight:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]180  lb[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Eyes:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Hazel[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Hair:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Black[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Skin:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Tan[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Talents:[/FONT]

[LIST]
[*][FONT=Arial]Robust[/FONT]
[/LIST]
  [FONT=Arial]Total Hit Points: 13[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Speed: 30 feet[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Armor Class: 13 = 10  + 1 [class]  +2 [dexterity] [/FONT]

[LIST]
[*][FONT=Arial]Touch AC: 13
Flat-footed: 11[/FONT]
[/LIST]
 [FONT=Arial]Initiative modifier:[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = +2 [dexterity]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Fortitude save:[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+3[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 1 [base] +2  [constitution]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Reflex save:[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 0 [base] +2  [dexterity]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Will save:[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 0 [base] +2 [wisdom]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Attack (handheld):[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 0 [base] +1  [strength]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Attack (missile):[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 0 [base] +2  [dexterity]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Grapple check:[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 0 [base] +1  [strength]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial]Reputation:[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT][FONT=Arial] = 0 [base][/FONT] 
 
[FONT=Arial] Action points: 5 (lifetime)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Light load: [/FONT][FONT=Arial]43 lb. or less[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] Medium load: [/FONT][FONT=Arial]44-86 lb.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] Heavy load: [/FONT][FONT=Arial]87-130 lb.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] Lift over  head: [/FONT][FONT=Arial]130 lb.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] Lift off ground: [/FONT][FONT=Arial]260  lb.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial] Push or drag: [/FONT][FONT=Arial]650 lb.[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial]Rural (starting occupation)[/FONT]

[LIST]
[*][FONT=Arial]Repair
Survival
[/FONT]
[/LIST]
[FONT=Arial]Feats:[/FONT]
[LIST]
[*][FONT=Arial]Defensive Martial Arts[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Point Blank Shot[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Simple Weapon Proficiency[/FONT][FONT=Arial][free][/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Personal Firearms Proficiency[/FONT]
[/LIST]
 [FONT=Arial]Mutations:[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial][I]Skill Name[/I][/FONT]  [FONT=Arial][I]Key
Ability[/I][/FONT]  [FONT=Arial][I]Skill
Modifier[/I][/FONT]  [FONT=Arial][I]Ability
Modifier[/I][/FONT]  [FONT=Arial][I]Ranks[/I][/FONT]  [FONT=Arial][I]Misc.
Modifier[/I][/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Balance[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Dex*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Bluff[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Climb[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Str*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Computer Use[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT]  
 
 [FONT=Arial]Concentration[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Con[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Craft (Mechanical)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]3 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial]Craft (Structural)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]3 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT][FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial]Craft (Visual Art)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Craft (Writing)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Diplomacy[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Disguise[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Drive[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Dex*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Escape Artist[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Dex*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Forgery[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Gamble[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Wis[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Gather Information[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Hide[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Dex*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Intimidate[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial]Jump[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Str*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Listen[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Wis[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Move Silently[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Dex*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Navigate[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Act)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]  
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Dance)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]  
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Keyboards)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Percussion)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Sing)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]  
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Standup)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (String Inst.)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Perform (Wind Inst.)[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Cha[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]0 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+0[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Repair[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]3 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial]Research[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Ride[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Dex[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Search[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Int[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT] 
 
 [FONT=Arial]Sense Motive[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Wis[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT]  
 
 [FONT=Arial]Spot[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Wis[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]6 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+4[/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial]Survival[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Wis[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]7 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+4[/FONT] [FONT=Arial] +1 [Rural] [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]Swim[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Str**[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]1 = [/FONT] [FONT=Arial]+1[/FONT]
 
 [FONT=Arial]Treat Injury[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Wis[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]2 = [/FONT]  [FONT=Arial]+2[/FONT]  
 
 
 [FONT=Arial]* = check penalty for wearing armor[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]Human[/FONT]

[LIST]
[*][FONT=Arial][/FONT][FONT=Arial]
[*]Extra feat at first level (already included)
[*]Four  extra skill points at first level (already included)
[*]One extra  skill point at each additional level (already included)[/FONT]
[/LIST]
  
 
 [FONT=Arial][I]Class[/I][/FONT] [FONT=Arial][I]HP  rolled[/I][/FONT] 
 [FONT=Arial]Level 1:[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]Tough  Hero[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]10[/FONT]
```


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2010)

perrinmiller: What's funny is that I have Fallout 3 alt-tabbed out at the second.  And I know all about having to wait for a new computer to play a popular game (looks at Warcraft III).  As for as many players, my goal was 1-4.  Yeah, I would have run this thing with one person if I had to.

WalkingDad: Looks good so far as a quick glance goes.  I'll have to get my book out a little later and take a closer examination.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2010)

Well count me in! 

I should have a rough sheet on Myth-Weavers tonight.

Are we starting with Max HP at 1st level?

EDIT:  Added Sheet
d20 Fallout :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, max HP at first level, roll for the rest.


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2010)

WalkingDad: You have one too many feats.  As a human, you get two feats at first level, in addition to your starting feat of Simple Weapon Prof.  At least, that's what the SRD says.  

Perrinmiller: Seems okay so far.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

The character creator said my starting occupation (rural) gives either Brawl or Personal Weapon Prof. as a bonus feat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

Isaias Bing


```
Human Male Smart Hero 1


Strength	10	(+0)
Dexterity	12	(+1)
Constitution	14	(+2)
Intelligence	18	(+4)
Wisdom		8	(-1)
Charisma	8	(-1)

Size:	Medium
Height:	6' 2"
Weight:	175 lb
Eyes:	
Hair:	
Skin:	
Talents:

Savant -- demolitions
Total Hit Points: 8

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 11 = 10 + 0 [class] +1 [dexterity]

Touch AC: 11
Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier:	+1 = 1 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:		+2 = 0 [base] +2 [constitution]
Reflex save:		+1 = 0 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Will save:		+0 = 1 [base] -1 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+0 = 0 [base]
Attack (missile):	+1 = 0 [base] +1 [dexterity]
Grapple check:		+0 = 0 [base]
Reputation:		+1 = 1 [base]

Action points: 5 (lifetime)

Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-100 lb.
Lift over head: 100 lb.
Lift off ground: 200 lb.
Push or drag: 500 lb.

Technician (starting occupation)
-Craft (mechanical)
-Knowledge (technology)
-Repair

Feats:
Armor Proficiency (light)	
Builder (+2 on craft Mechanical and chemical)	
Simple Weapon Proficiency	[free]


Skill Name		Key	Skill	Ability	Ranks	Misc.
			Ability	Mod	Mod	Mod
Balance			Dex*	1 =	1		
Bluff			Cha	-1 =	-1		
Climb			Str*	0 =	0		
Computer Use		Int	4 =	4		
Concentration		Con	2 =	2		
Craft (Chemical)	Int	10 =	4	4	+2 [Builder]
Craft (Electronic)	Int	8 =	4	4	
Craft (Mechanical)	Int	9 =	4	4	+3 [Technician+builder]
Craft (Structural)	Int	4 =	4		
Craft (Visual Art)	Int	4 =	4		
Craft (Writing)		Int	4 =	4		
Demolitions		Int	9 =	4	4	+1 [savant]
Diplomacy		Cha	-1 =	-1		
Disable Device		Int	8 =	4	4	
Disguise		Cha	-1 =	-1		
Drive			Dex*	1 =	1		
Escape Artist		Dex*	1 =	1		
Forgery			Int	4 =	4		
Gamble			Wis	-1 =	-1		
Gather Information	Cha	-1 =	-1		
Hide			Dex*	1 =	1		
Intimidate		Cha	-1 =	-1		
Jump			Str*	0 =	0		
Knowledge (e&Lsciences)	Int	8 =	4	4	
Knowledge (ph sciences)	Int	8 =	4	4	
Knowledge (p culture)	Int	8 =	4	4	
Knowledge (technology)	Int	9 =	4	4	+1 [Technician]
Listen			Wis	-1 =	-1		
Move Silently		Dex*	1 =	1		
Navigate		Int	4 =	4		
Perform (Act)		Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (Dance)		Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (Keyboards)	Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (Percussion)	Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (Sing)		Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (Standup)	Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (String Inst.)	Cha	-1 =	-1		
Perform (Wind Inst.)	Cha	-1 =	-1		
Repair			Int	9 =	4	4	+1 [Technician]
Research		Int	8 =	4	4	
Ride			Dex	1 =	1		
Search			Int	8 =	4	4	
Sense Motive		Wis	-1 =	-1		
Spot			Wis	-1 =	-1		
Survival		Wis	-1 =	-1		
Swim			Str**	0 =	0		
Treat Injury		Wis	-1 =	-1		

* = check penalty for wearing armor
```


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Anyone feel the need to take Treat Injury?  Also regarding combat roles, I am undecided on whether to build for melee, ranged combat, or both.   I am considering taking Archaic Weapon Proficiency instead, but only if our group's crafting skill can produce a Flail (Light or heavy).  It's listed in d20 Urban Arcana. 

@Possum:  I debated on the bonus feat for Occupation.  I was going to take Combat Martial Arts instead of Weapon Prof Personal Firearms.  Problem was CMA requires +1BAB and I was wondering if that requirement applies when selecting your Occupation's Bonus Feat.

Also another question about the setting background.  It sounds like we are starting similarly to Fallout 3, so does that mean we are exposed to firearms in the vault?  Or are we going to be starting out using Simple Weapons initially?  Since I was picking Law Enforcement for initial Occupational training, what weapons are the Vault Security Personnel getting training on? 

Lastly, since the holiday weekend might be sucking away your time, those of us not celebrating the 4th of July could finish up our characters this weekend. How soon are you looking to start?  Next Tuesday?

Edit:  Updated Sheet with some description data and a name.  But based on the response to the above I might make some adjustments.  But pretty much ready to go. 





Alicia Taliaferro


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2010)

I know that this is technically meta-gaming, but I know that you all know that you aren't going to spend the entire campaign in the Vault.  I would strongly advise you getting Personal Firearms Prof., but it is your choice.  As for your question, I wouldn't allow it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Meta-gaming or not, in true Fallout tradition, guns are the way to go.  Sniper builds beat melee builds so, I am going to rethink the Combat Expertise and Improved Trip.  It was stuck in my mind from D&D anyway.  Since you are playing FO3 now, I will assume it has some influence on our campaign. 

Did you play the earlier ones too?  I really liked FO Tactics.  And Jagged Alliance 2 for that matter.  Great games.

I will update the sheet again. I added some background too.  Same link as before.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2010)

I finished FO3 a couple of month ago, great game. Totally sarcastic, loved it. Anyway, about the personal firearms prof, my character will rely on the others for protection while he throws grenades and the such. I'll be very annoying as I'll attempt to craft almost anything possible. Just thought you should know =)


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2010)

Fallout Tactics is the reason for the game being set where it is, other than the fact that I live around the area and can easily imagine what it might look like in post-apocalyptic times.  I got the Fallout Trilogy for Christmas, and 3 a few weeks ago, so I've got them all.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

If you loved FO Tactics try Jagged Alliance 2 with the Fan Based upgrade patch 1.14 IIRC.  Great game of tactical squad combat.

So when are we going to start this excursion from the vault?


----------



## possum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, if the characters are all in, I'd like to start on Tuesday-Wednesday.  Excursion from the Vault?  That I'm not going to tell...

Thanks for the recommendation, I'll be looking for it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

possum said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I'll be looking for it.



On second thought, its a bad, bad, bad game.  Don't play it.  It might suck your time aware from GMing our games. 

WD and VV; are you guys going to do any background or such?  I left mine pretty brief to just explain the choice of occupation.  Being only 16, she doesn't have much experience yet anyway.  Lately I prefer making it up as go along as I get a feel of the character.

Being in the vault together, I am sure our characters will know each other at least.


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2010)

About your age.  RAW says that you have to be 20+ to be in the Law Enforcement career.  Let's say we bump that down to 18 to at least represent a few years of training in the career path after the GOAT put you there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2010)

Is my character fine in regard of the rules?


----------



## possum (Jul 3, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The character creator said my starting occupation (rural) gives either Brawl or Personal Weapon Prof. as a bonus feat.




You are right.  I missed that.  Otherwise, character's fine.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2010)

possum said:


> About your age.  RAW says that you have to be 20+ to be in the Law Enforcement career.  Let's say we bump that down to 18 to at least represent a few years of training in the career path after the GOAT put you there?



Post Apocalypse said 16.  It pretty much bumps the starting age for every occupation down into the teens.  I was figuring a little unofficial training before the GOAT and official after.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2010)

Will we 'play out' the background like fallout3? If not, what information do you need?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually the D20 Apocalypse Guide said 15 for LE, but honestly it really doesn't matter to me (16-18 all okay).

I was only planning a few sentences for back story.  I have them on my Myth-Weavers sheet already.  If we need more than that, it's not a problem, but I can easily flush things out IC as we are rolling.

Possum, are you planing to use tactical grids in Excel?  I can make some tokens again for you if WD and VV post up a portrait or head shot of their guys.


----------



## possum (Jul 4, 2010)

WalkingDad: Not to the extent of Fallout 3, but I'd say maybe a day or so.

Perrinmiller: Yeah, I'm planning on using an Excel tactical grid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 4, 2010)

Use google docs, much more easier, you don't have to make pictures and load them, you just make the tactic grid on the spread sheet and link it from there and you could also give us permision to edit it, moving our tokens around.Take a look, I use it in all my games.

http://docs.google.com/


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Works for me.  However the permission thing and link itself might need a little more explanation.  I clicked your link VV, and got my goggle docs instead.  If you post a link to an example Tac Grid, I will put my character's token on it.

I can still make the circular Tokens, takes my only 2 minutes once I have the picture.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2010)

This is a fight on a pirate ship, for example. Please don't edit this one, save it as another file and then add the tokens. It's just an example.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkGZsYIgn79wdEw3ckRxa09BRzR4eTVwX2VvdTlPeFE&hl=en


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay, looks simple from a user point of view.  To make it shareable for everyone to edit, is it just a tick box when you upload it?

If so, this will make Binder Fred happy over in Dawn of Defiance.  He likes to move his own token around.

Though if a player makes a mistake, it might be hard to catch or fix it without a history.  That's the one advantage by having it completely under GM control.  Honestly, with only three players, an updated grid every round would be fine with me, leaving the GM with full control.

I am easy going, just let me know.  I personally like picture tokens, much better than looking at my letter on the grid.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, it's a check box when you hit share. There is also a history of the changes made.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's Alicia's Token.


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2010)

So...  Who's 100% ready?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, I'm a total fan of Fallout. I just finish F3, and I have go throught F1, F2 and FT twice each.

If I would have time, I would join, but thinking about it, it wouldn't be wise. But if I got more time... I'll keep an eye on that thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

I am unless you need more background info.

Are we going to start a RG thread or just leave the Char Sheets here?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

possum said:


> So...  Who's 100% ready?




Depends on your answer to my question:



Walking Dad said:


> Will we 'play out' the background like fallout3? If not, what information do you need?


----------



## possum (Jul 6, 2010)

Just a little bit of background info.  Mainly who your character was in the vault and what their job was.  Did they like it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2010)

possum said:


> Just a little bit of background info.  Mainly who your character was in the vault and what their job was.  Did they like it?



Will have to dothis lter, headache is killing me... not really but still pretty bad.


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 6, 2010)

Any room left? I'm a huge Fallout groupie. i've played through F1, F2, and FT a dozen times at least, and am currently on my 4th F3 run.

If there's room, my concept would be a sneak type, perhaps a sniper? I could pick up a bit of medical skills, for battlefield triage. And knowing a bit about the human anatomy couldnt hurt for a sniper.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

@WS: If you are looking to be something different, my character is already a sneaking around type with focus on Personal Firearms.  I took some Diplomacy for barter since the other two did not.  However no one has any Treat Injury.

As for joining, Possum said 1-4 players and we have 3.  We are looking to start, well... today if we are ready.  I suggest you hurry just in case.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just saw this thread and would like to throw my hat in the mix if you don't mind. Haven't really played fallout 3 but I did enjoy 1 and 2. If you have the room I'd like to join and can have a character up by the end of the day. As VV will be throwing grenades and PM will be the sneaky shooter I can try to make a well rounded melée/ranged fighter type...I'll check back in the AM for a response and I can knock out a character in about 20 minutes, but sleep is calling and I need to answer.


----------



## possum (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, I can sadly only take one of you.  So...  let's do this the best way I believe to be possible.  Come up with a character concept and I'll decide on which one to add to the group.


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't want to be the reason someone else doesn't get to play. I'm already in a few games myself so I have no problem bowing out for someone more familiar with the series. Either way here's:[sblock=Chase Adams]
*[SIZE=+2]Chase Adams[/SIZE]*
Human Male Fast Hero 1

Representing Felix1459 


Strength12(+1)
Dexterity14(+2)
Constitution12(+1)
Intelligence14(+2)
Wisdom12(+1)
Charisma12(+1)
Size:Medium
Height:5' 11"
Weight:165 lb
Eyes:Blue
Hair:Light Brown
Skin:Tan

Talents: 

Evasion

Total Hit Points: 9 
Speed: 30 feet 

Armor Class: 15 = 10 + 3 [class] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 15
Flat-footed: 13
Initiative modifier:+2= +2 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:+1= 0 [base] +1 [constitution] 
Reflex save:+3= 1 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Will save:+1= 0 [base] +1 [wisdom] 
Attack (handheld):+1= 0 [base] +1 [strength] 
Attack (missile):+2= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Grapple check:+1= 0 [base] +1 [strength] 
Reputation:+0= 0 [base]


Action points: 5 (lifetime) 

Light load: 43 lb. or less
Medium load: 44-86 lb.
Heavy load: 87-130 lb.
Lift over head: 130 lb.
Lift off ground: 260 lb.
Push or drag: 650 lb.

 Adventurer (starting occupation) 

Climb
Jump

Feats: 

Dodge [1st free]
Defensive Martial Arts [1st free]
Simple Weapon Proficiency[free]
Personal Firearms Proficiency [starting occupation]
Mutations: 
_Skill Name__Key      __Ability  __Skill __Modifier __Ability __Modifier   __Ranks     __Misc. __Modifier_
Balance                 Dex*              6 =               +2           +4
Bluff                      Cha                1 =               +1
Climb                    Str*                 5 =              +1           +4
Computer Use        Int                  2 =              +2
Concentration        Con                1 =               +1
Craft (Structural)     Int                  2 =              +2
Craft (Visual Art)     Int                  2 =              +2
Craft (Writing)         Int                  2 =              +2
Diplomacy            Cha                  1 =             +1
Disguise               Cha                  1 =             +1
Drive                    Dex*                 2 =             +2
Escape Artist       Dex*                 2 =             +2
Forgery                Int                    2 =             +2
Gamble                Wis                 1 =              +1
Gather Information Cha                 1 =              +1
Hide                     Dex*                6 =              +2              +4
Intimidate             Cha                 1 =              +1
Jump                    Str*                 5 =             +1                +4
Listen                   Wis                 1 =             +1
Move Silently        Dex*                6 =             +2                +4
Navigate               Int                    2 =            +2
Perform (Act)        Cha                  1 =            +1
Perform (Dance)    Cha                  1 =           +1
Perform (Keyboards)Cha                1 =           +1
Perform (Percussion)Cha               1 =           +1
Perform (Sing)         Cha                1 =           +1
Perform (Standup)   Cha                 1 =          +1
Perform (String Inst.)Cha                1 =          +1
Perform (Wind Inst.)Cha                 1=           +1
Research                Int                   2 =         +2
Ride                      Dex                  2 =         +2
Search                   Int                   2 =         +2
Sense Motive        Wis                  1 =         +1
Sleight of Hand      Dex*                 6 =        +2              +4
Spot                     Wis                  1 =         +1
Survival                 Wis                  1 =         +1
Swim                    Str**                 1 =        +1
Treat Injury            Wis                  1 =        +1
Tumble                 Dex*                 6 =        +2               +4
* = check penalty for wearing armor 



Human 

Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)
_Class__HP rolled_Level 1:Fast Hero 8


Chase's Equipment: Only that wihich has been provided to him.
 Chase's Languages: Speaks English.

Chase's Allegiance(s): To himself and anyone he considers a friend.

More about Chase: A 17 year old kid who likes to run, jump, climb and tumble. Bored and ready to get out there into the world.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2010)

Felix1459 said:


> I don't want to be the reason someone else doesn't get to play. I'm already in a few games myself so I have no problem bowing out for someone ...



  I'm also not game starved, but here is some information regarding Winston:

Winston worked as a kind of janitor in the vault, repairing simple things, but being no engineer or scientist himself. Life was good enough, but he always dreamed of going outside, reading any file about survival he could find in the vault's database. Now his chance has finally come...


----------



## WarShrike (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually, i'll bow out, i've taken on too many games as it is, but i will follow the game intently, so dont dissapoint me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2010)

That leaves us with exactly 4 players.  Is anyone concerned that we don't have any First Aid skill?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2010)

We'll find those little needles that give health hopefully!


----------



## Felix1459 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm praying there will be stimpacks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2010)

That makes three of us.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2010)

Four!


----------



## possum (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm personally treating stimpacks like potions of cure light wounds.  I think they'll be cheaper though.  Super stimpacks will be moderate, but for everyone you use in a 24 hour period, you'll have to make a fortitude save that increases with each super stimpack use or lose con (to simulate possible "overdose" that happens in Fallout 2)

Well...  If you're all ready...

Character thread in the Rogue's Gallery forum.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Possum; Your link is not right. 

Also are we going to have a Rogue Gallery thread?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

I posted last, but I am waiting on Chase to at least say or do something before Alicia can post again.  I think Felix and WD have been busy RL since I haven't seen them on-line elsewhere these past few days either.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2010)

Had a nearly non-existant internet connection during the last holiday week. I'm back now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

{Sigh}
Yet another good game idea stalling while we wait for someone to roll a dice roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2010)

I wished possum had posted the will saves DC. So I could post the action with the roll.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2010)

WD; You didn't actually take any actions.  We are still waiting on you, unless you stood there in the original starting spot and are shouting to the rest of us.


----------



## Felix1459 (Sep 3, 2010)

Question about the map. What are the "0"? And where ate the doors to these buildings or are the walls broken enough that we don't need to know? Also, what was the terrain like to the left of Chase when he was out in front of the building? Is it rough? Also it is nighttime right? How good is the visibility? Just asking because I need to know some of the answers to see of Chase will run through the building, out it's west side and move silently/ Jose his way over to the other building. If there isn't enough cover or there's too much light he won't even attemp it.


----------



## possum (Sep 3, 2010)

The ()s are trees that you can use to take cover if you decide to charge the house, if you so choose to.

The door of the house you're in is destroyed, and represented by the difficult terrain in S6.  The door in the Raider house is H7.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2010)

Bump for Felix.  

I believe no one else is breaking cover and Chase is at the tree.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's three initiatives for this game too:
Initiatives (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=19)

Per a suggestion in his other game, Possum thought it was a good idea to have our Initiatives already rolled for future encounters.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I can roll sole Initiative checks, but I'm always fine with the DM rolling this or perception (spot, listen, search) checks for me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2010)

Rolling the Initiative checks ahead of time means we don't have to wait 24-36 hours for them to be done by everyone after the GM calls for them.  So go ahead and roll them now. 

I agree on Spot and Listen as well.  Unless a character is actively using the skill, I think the rolls are supposed to be rolled by the GM/DM anyway so the player has no OOC knowledge that something was able to be spotted or heard.  But if they are actively using the skill, they are rolling the dice in their post at that time so the game isn't being slowed down.

I have known PbP GMs that store those pre-rolls as well.

I am all for saving time to keep things moving along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

I thought Initiative similar to the 'perception' checks. When the DM makes the combat entrance post, instead of asking for Initiative rolls, it is fastest he rolls himself and simply states whose turns it is before the 'monster' attacks. You don't roll on you own initiative 

Alas, I will add some Initiative rolls to this post.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 13, 2010)

That's what I do for games I DM.  Even roll saves too unless the player has to post anyway.

I am giving VV's method of only using one Initiative roll for each side and resolving results in posted order.  Particularly with games that have 5+ players, I think that is the way to go.  You can give the players 2-3 days to post as a group, then NPC the ones lagging when you update. I think it will help keep things on track for 2-3 rounds of combat per week, rather than waiting 2-3 days per player.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2010)

Are Felix and Voda Vosa going to roll those Initiative checks?  We could have another encounter any time now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2010)

Would it help to have some routine things (Standard Operating Procedures or SOP) written down so we can just assume they are done without having to post them every time?

Things like these for Example:
The Watch Rotation
The Marching Order
The things we are doing while walking, i.e. the Survival Checks to live off the land.


----------



## possum (Jan 7, 2011)

Can I have a quick check-in for all of my players that are still interested, please?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2011)

Still here, still interested, but got slowed down during the holidays.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 7, 2011)

Still here and still wishing we could pick up the pace. But what can you do, right?


----------



## Felix1459 (Jan 8, 2011)

Still here. Still interested.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, then.

On Alicia's last IC post she asked a question to Ephrim and another to her companions.  Neither question has been responded to IC, so I am waiting for both the GM and at least one other player respond before I can post again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

So... Are we going to check out the church, or just head out and search?  I have the last post IC and it has been almost a week.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2011)

Question from the IC thread: 

Are we using equipment lists from d20 Apocalypse for the stores and tabs are TUs?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2011)

WD & VV have been around to post so I think we are waiting on you Possum.  Alicia talked to the NPC.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2011)

[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION]; Walking Dad asked some questions about the rooms & locks.  He might be waiting on an answer before posting IC, dunno.

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION];  You are back in your PbP saddle again, you still playing this one?

I was going to post again to help move us along, but I think WD and/or VV will want to post again before we do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I was waiting for answers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2011)

I PM'd VV and he has indeed dropped this game.  He thought he had posted as such, but I don't remember seeing it.

Anyway, I guess we left his character in the town and we won't see him again.


----------



## Felix1459 (Mar 20, 2011)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I went to the page on my phone and it showed PM's comments as the last posts...so yeah I totally missed the Possums post on the actions of the rats. Apologies again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

We are waiting on Possum to update from Winston's shot, yes?


----------



## possum (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sorry. I've been very, very lazy lately on this game.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2011)

With VV Dropping is there room for a replacement?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 10, 2011)

Just fell off the first page so I figured I'd give a bump in case the GM is.. well.. playing Possum .  *L* More seriously, I figured maybe you just haven't been checking the OOC thread, so I'd give it one more try.


----------



## possum (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, give me a concept and we'll see.  We're currently first level, that's where you'll start.  You probably wouldn't be from the Vault, though.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2011)

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION], Welcome.  Of the top of my head we need some treat injury.  We also lost crafting of things when VV left.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2011)

I was thinking a survival expert, someone who's been living mostly on his own for the majority of his life.  Possibly came out of a vault at an earlier age, but if so he's either forgotten it or isn't talking about it.  Crafting/treat injury would definitely be on his list of skills, and he'd be focused more on melee for combat.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

[MENTION=9026]Jemal[/MENTION]; Sounds good, but we do have Survival Skill covered I think.  Here's our RG Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5239387-post1.html

[MENTION=17674]possum[/MENTION];
Can we trouble you for a treasury post that will contain all our loot?  Same with a log of the XP Awards?

I recommend editing it into the opening post of the IC thread like we do in Living Pathfinder Adventures.

BTW, tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of  town from being away from home already), driving 18 hours to attend my  brother's wedding.  I will be a tad scarce during the weekend until  returning on Tuesday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

Winston isn't bad at the survival skill.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, survival would obviously be a skill he had, but when I meant survival expert, I didn't mean 'guy with lots of ranks in survival' .  I meant a guy who's been out on his own for a while and knows how to get around.

Still looking over the book (Only have d20mod pdf) but either a Tough or Dedicated hero.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2011)

I would prefer Dedicated. My character is a Tough hero with much theoretical survival knowledge learned from books.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Dedicated might be best to round things out.  I would not go Dedicated and Melee though.  But then I think we were strongly recommended to not focus on melee too much.  Better to be shooters, I think.

The only thing you need from Apocalypse is the occupation info, IIRC.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

Strong Hero has some nice melee abilities and good BAB.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 21, 2011)

Is this game still recruiting?  I'm playing a few others atm, but posting is slow.  I went over the RG, and it looks like there are only three players... a tough hero and two fast ones?  And someone's looking for a Tough or Dedicated build?  Hmm... I enjoy Dedicated and Charismatic heroes the most, but if VV dropped a Smart hero, I could certainly play a Smart hero...


----------



## Felix1459 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Hero...hope the GM says yes...and posting becomes more...frequent.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Possum capped the number of players at 4 and was pretty adamant about that.  Though Jemal has tentatively been given a chance at out one opening, he has also been absent a few days without communication.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2011)

Busy week, and I've been kinda waiting on what Possum thinks of the survival expert/previous loner, dedicated hero who likes to hit things with pointy objects.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL.  I would suggest you post a draft character sheet with an idea of the character's background when you get a chance.  That might get Possum's attention.  Or you can send him a PM in case he lost his subscription to the OOC thread again.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 22, 2011)

Bah, I say, BAH.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2011)

If hero would like, he can take my place in line.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 23, 2011)

? You don't want to play any more?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2011)

I still like the concept, but if you want in, I'm willing to step aside for you, I do have a few other things on my plate.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 24, 2011)

As do I.  We could just post our characters and let the DM pick.  Who knows, maybe he'll take two players.  Then we can RP to our hearts content and the DM won't even need to post. 

I mean, for me, I check EnWorld 2-3 times a day looking for game updates and get angry when I don't see any. lol


----------

